# Hhonors to agr



## Bar624 (Apr 2, 2015)

How long does it take for the points to post on agr? They've already left my hhonors account. I'm hoping to book a roomette soon but I'm 1000 points short


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Apr 2, 2015)

I've done this twice, and my points left my hHonors account by the time I hung up the phone with the Hilton rep. But it took a few days before they showed up on my AGR account. I got a little nervous both times, but they did show up without any further effort from me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

Only a few days??? That's great. Hhonors told me up to 10 days and Amtrak told me 4-6 weeks. Was hoping it would be less than 10


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never did HH->AGR, but back when you could transfer Continental Airlines OnePass miles to AGR, the miles came out of my OnePass account while I was still on the phone. They only deposited once per week, so on the following Monday, the points were in my AGR account. (It did not matter if I did the transfer on Tuesday or Sunday - Monday was the only deposit day.)

Maybe HH is similar.


----------



## Eris (Apr 3, 2015)

I transferred points from Hhonors to AGR a few weeks ago, on March 6, and the points were there by March 12 (pretty sure they were actually there a little bit sooner).


----------



## Bar624 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's help. I got the points 1 week after I transferred them


----------



## neutralist (Apr 8, 2015)

HHonors to AGR could be the next best thing after AGR CC being scraped. Especially when you can churn the Hilton Visa Card (from Citi) and get 50K HH points repeatedly. One user on Flyertalk have more than 20 such cards active at the same time :blink:


----------



## SteveSFL (Apr 8, 2015)

Since nobody has posted it yet, it appears that the transfer ratio from Hilton to Amtrak is 10,000 HHonors points becomes 1,500 AGR points. Until I researched that, I was excited about the possibility of getting the HHonors Citi card to get the 40K bonus, but that's only 6,000 AGR points.


----------



## newlatidude (Apr 9, 2015)

SteveSTX said:


> Since nobody has posted it yet, it appears that the transfer ratio from Hilton to Amtrak is 10,000 HHonors points becomes 1,500 AGR points. Until I researched that, I was excited about the possibility of getting the HHonors Citi card to get the 40K bonus, but that's only 6,000 AGR points.


The way HHonors has been devaluing - especially with category increases and seasonal points variations - I probably have more valuable uses for 6K AGR than 40K Hilton. Depends on your travel needs of course.


----------

